# Traveling Driver...



## Scottydogg (Jul 6, 2015)

I need some advice here so I know if I'm just wasting my time or not. I travel for my regular job all over the U.S. With my personal vehicle. I want to start driving for Uber or Lyft wherever I end up for a little extra income. I've started the application process yesterday, but have yet to hear anything. I know it could take some time though.

My question is...if I am licensed, registered and insured in Wisconsin can I drive in other cities outside of Wisconsin. For example, I'm going to be in Wichita, KS for 2 months or so and want to start picking up some fares. I'm staying literally right across the highway from the airport so it would be perfect for me to pick up some quick fares when I'm able to drive I would think. 

If it's possible what exactly do I need to do for the process to move along smoothly? Is there a local office in Wichita I should pay a visit to? 

Keep in mind I am BRAND NEW to this so please be gentle with your responses!! Lol...thanks in advance everyone!!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You have to apply in that State with Uber.


----------



## Scottydogg (Jul 6, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You have to apply in that State with Uber.


Ok...good first reply!! Lol...I believe I have done that. I applied while here in Wichita and stated Wichita as the city. My mailing address is obviously going to Wisconsin. Does that matter?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Give them the address where you will be staying for 2 month on your application.


----------



## Scottydogg (Jul 6, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Give them the address where you will be staying for 2 month on your application.


Damnit!! Too late for that one lol. I'll just wait and see what happens I guess.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Registration is by city and, as far as I know, most of the time it should only take a few days to a week to get you active in a new city. Some cities will have their own regulations or licensing requirements that may prove challenging as a non-resident.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

I'd be interested to hear what happens with this. I've often thought about doing an "indefinite" road trip, just stopping in random places for a month or two at a time, and Uber would be an awesome way to keep from going too broke while doing it.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

A lot of cities are starting to have their own regulations. If you stay you come to the same city often, it maybe worth it to jump through the hoops, although your windshield maybe filled with permits eventually, and Uber may end up using you in a propaganda film for those traveling workers. 

However, I believe Houston requires you to have a Texas DL to apply for the permits. However, You can not get one unless you have a residence in Texas. 

I wish they would of had this a few years back when I was traveling between cities as well.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

FWIW, I was in Denver last weekend, and Uber wouldn't let me log in. But Lyft let me log in and sent me a Ping within minutes. so it looks like you can travel and work with Lyft, but I'm not sure about the possible legal ramifications of doing that. And you may be deactivated if a CSR checks your account.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You can't get approved in one area and use that to pick up across the US. I don't think they let you cross state lines or register in more than one state at the same time.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You can't get approved in one area and use that to pick up across the US. I don't think they let you cross state lines or register in more than one state at the same time.


I'd be interested in hearing what the OP found out. I'm assuming Uber said NOPE. But here in Portland, OR we are on the border with Vancouver, WA. The only thing separating us is a big river. All of my licensing, permits, etc. is through the state of Oregon and city of Portland, but I am able to work in Vancouver, WA and take pax to WA without any issues. Oddly, there are places in OR nearby that have booted Uber out and I can't work there.


----------



## hretiuis (Jul 16, 2019)

A more convenient option is a backpack or briefcase with wheels. It can be carried not only in the arms or on the shoulder but also carried, pushing in front of you, like a small cart. Lift such a bag only when boarding a vehicle and leaving it. Most often, travel bags of this kind are also small in size. But on top and on the sides, as a rule, there are pockets in which you can put everything that did not fit in the main department.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Pretty much every single large jurisdiction here in Kanaduh wants your money. So, they make you register and a bunch of other nonsense that they collect FEES for, just so Uber will turn on your app in their geofence. All the city, provincial, and regulatory/police authorities want their piece of the $$$ pie.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

When I moved to Utah and switched over, Lyft was a piece of cake. I actually was able to drive soon as I got here without switching anything over to Lyft. 

Uber, I had to have my registration and license here . But I was signing up Uber as a new driver. So might have been different had I already been an Uber driver. This was also over 2 years ago. Times might have changed.

Fast forward a bit. In Vegas I used to be able to drive for Lyft there. Not Uber. However, Nevada and Clark County (where Vegas is) now have hoops for additional licenses/documents you need to drive. Last time I was there I think Uber let me log on, but Lyft would not until I posted my govt docs now required. Go figure on all that...... Maybe Uber wouldn't let me either. It's been like 5 months since we were there and I tried it and I might be remembering wrong.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I am in central Wisconsin. It is my understanding that I can take a trip with Uber to Minneapolis or Chicago but cannot pick up anyone out of my state. Lyft does not have this restriction, as I understand it. 

Since insurance regs are different from state to state, it might be necessary for you to get approval from Uber to drive in each state where you are going to spend some time.

I think in the greater New York metro area drivers have ability to cross state lines more easily than elsewhere. Someone else here can advise.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

You can drive in multiple markets but Uber has to approve you for each one. Lyft tends to be more lenient.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

dskolt said:


> It's a great idea to combine traveling and making money. I make my living as a freelancer, and I know very well how great it is not to be dependent on a permanent place of residence.


But where -- and how -- do you get health insurance?

I considered roaming around for a year and just doing DoorDash, but without a permanent local address. But I researched it, and it seems one cannot simply buy market-rate health insurance or even get a state-subsidized plan...all because I have an out-of-state license. 

Sure, while roaming the country, I can keep my local current driver's license and health insurance by using a relative or friend's local address where I moved from -- but I cannot use that insurance for routine medical visits elsewhere or even prescriptions while (?) out of state, just for the ER anywhere, I think. And, if my doctor wants me to come in for a prescription update in order to refill a prescription, but I am not in state, then I cannot get the med refilled for a decent cost with insurance and would have to instead go to a doctor in my temporary state and pay for a visit out of pocket, plus costly unsubsidized meds, right?

Am I missing something here and just making it complicated?


----------



## LindsayElliott (Nov 13, 2021)

I applied with my "Claremont" NC address where I'm moving. I have been delivering in Raleigh 150miles from there for the past 2 weeks, Charlotte/monroe/Waxhaw 50 miles from Claremont and 150 miles from Raleigh. Now all of those are nc cities and I use Uber Eats. I am curious just to see if I could get a SC order that close to the line 😆


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

LindsayElliott said:


> I applied with my "Claremont" NC address where I'm moving. I have been delivering in Raleigh 150miles from there for the past 2 weeks, Charlotte/monroe/Waxhaw 50 miles from Claremont and 150 miles from Raleigh. Now all of those are nc cities and I use Uber Eats. I am curious just to see if I could get a SC order that close to the line 😆


The rules are not nearly as stringent for eats as they are for pax. You should be able to do eats almost anywhere, only disadvantage you will have is that you may not get the promotions that typically are offered in that region.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I only deliver food- and do both UE and DD.

I was out of state and tried delivering for UE. It was a mess trying to get everything approved so I finally gave up trying.

For Doordash it was no problem. I got plenty of delivery offers right away. They didn’t pay well though…


----------

